# What's your favorite pipe lighter?



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine, hands down, is the Nimrod Commander. No longer produced but they are avilable on ebay. This is a lighter in the style of the zippo pipe lighter but far superior in my opinion. I do have several zippos and use them, but I prefer the Nimrod. There is also another model that Nimrod made called the Sportsman which I like very much as well. For convenience sake, such as in the car, I will use a Bic from time to time. Matches only indoors which means at the pipe shop or pipe club.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Though mostly frowned on here, I use a Zippo of my well aged Nimrod sportsman. Can not say I taste the fuel as long as the lighter is lit and burns for a few seconds.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

1. Wooden match
2. Bic
3. Zippo w/ pipe chimney


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

My preferred method is a wooden match for the charring light and then any subsequent lights with my Nimrod lighter (I actually have several). Low fume fluid of course.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Do the Nimrod lighters use the same flints as Zippos? I figure it might be worth getting one of those if the wick, fuel, flint etc can be replenished from Zippo products.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Inside, I use a Bic, outside the Zippo.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> Do the Nimrod lighters use the same flints as Zippos? I figure it might be worth getting one of those if the wick, fuel, flint etc can be replenished from Zippo products.


They do use the same flints. The wicks that Nimrod used were very heavy duty and I have never had to replace one on my Nimrods. In a pinch, I think that zippo wicks would work just fine.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Xikar single flame torch.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a couple vintage Zippo pipe lighters that I love. Also used to have an Imco pipe lighter that I used to love, but I busted it and they are out of production 

I have been looking at the Nimrod lighters for a while now...I am a sucker for cool vintage lighters. 

I actually just scored a 1970s pipe Zippo off ebay, but it was hard for me to bid on it over a slick gold and chrome Commander...in the end I went with the Zippo just because I know how bullet proof they are! Guess maybe my next need lighter bid may be a Nimrod...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I love my Corona:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish I could say my Old Boy is number one, but if I'm honest, I reach for a Bic more often.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My favorite is wooden matches, followed by a Bic, sometimes I use my Zippo pipe lighter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A couple years ago on a pipe forum I will not mention, I stated I used a Zippo almost exclusively. The reaction I got was less than favorable. You would have thought I was loading my pipe with dog turds! As with cigar snobs, I guess there are pipe snobs. I am at least a third generation pipe smoke (that I know for sure) Zippo was good enough for Gramps and dad, good enough for me. Better now that Zippo has a better refined fuel.
@Fid, It should be your mission to start the Zippo thread in the pipe accessories forum.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

I missed "accessories" at the end of the description for the Pipers How-To forum.

Being a snob about things like this takes away from being able to enjoy it with other people and it's wasted energy in my opinion. We all require fire to be a means to an end and how you obtain that means is usually irrelevant. I love my zippos and can't imagine not having one around. And they get used for cigars and pipes. So zippo on everyone. But I do feel that the Nimrod is inherently superior for pipes while also using the same fuel as a zippo, so you and I, @Fuzzy, are in the same camp.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Prometheus that has always been reliable. Xicar as a backup


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Wooden matches when I have the time, otherwise a simple disposable lighter is fine.

I have Xikar Resource but it comes in a distant third because I find the folding tools too short and awkward. A simple refillable angled flame lighter with a larger reservoir in place of the tools would be great.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Favorite: Those little matches that you (used to) get free from P&C
Most-of-the-time utility lighter: Regular old Zippo


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

If you can find them anymore, the Bentley pipe lighter is one of the best inexpensive refillable butane options. They used to be pretty common years ago but are rare as hens teeth anymore. Refillable, flint fired, with a built in swing out tamper.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

If I'm outside I'll go Zippo, but my Old Boy gets the nod more often than not.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never noticed a Zippo leaving a lighter fluid flavor in my pipe tobacco.

As long as you let it burn for a second or two before drawing the flame, it shouldn't be an issue.

When I am in the garage or shop, I also use matches more. But since I smoke outside the most, nothing beats that Zippo.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> I've never noticed a Zippo leaving a lighter fluid flavor in my pipe tobacco.
> 
> As long as you let it burn for a second or two before drawing the flame, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> When I am in the garage or shop, I also use matches more. But since I smoke outside the most, nothing beats that Zippo.


I never notice the flavor either, since I generally only use it outside.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried matches after the last time this subject came up and hated them. I've never got an off taste from any lighter, but I could definitely taste wood when using matches. Probably faulty wiring between the ears...


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Super Slide. Matches funk up my rims.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Thirston said:


> Super Slide. Matches funk up my rims.


Hmmm these seem pretty cool, and cheap replacement for my busted Imco. Something to check out. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Mr Moustache (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I will say I have only tried a zippo, matches, and a bic.

Out of those three I PERFER a zippo with the pipe insert. The bic always torches the rim for me, matches are just a pain for me. With a match I have even dropped part of it in the bowl while lighting and that's not appealing. The zippo doesn't leave any taste for me when using the premium fluid.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Old Boy for inside and Zippo for outside (even inside sometimes).

I do like a good wooden match to get a nice charlight when I can though.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

If I'm on the go it's my Zippo. If I'm at home sitting on the porch...and there's very little wind...I prefer matches. I almost never use a Bic anymore.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been using matches, Bics and standard Zippos, and in desperate moments have used a torch lighter, but only on a cob. I've also had success using BBQ grill lighters, which make a nice soft butane flame and easier to aim where you want it. 

All are pretty decent, but still not 100% satisfactory, so I think I will look into getting a proper pipe lighter, like a Zippo or Nimrod.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> All are pretty decent, but still not 100% satisfactory, so I think I will look into getting a proper pipe lighter, like a Zippo or Nimrod.


I see Nimrod pipe lighters on fleabay all the time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> All are pretty decent, but still not 100% satisfactory, so I think I will look into getting a proper pipe lighter, like a Zippo or Nimrod.


I see Nimrod pipe lighters on fleabay all the time. Thunderbird also makes a soft flame pipe lighter insert if you already have a zippo case to spare.


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

I tend to use matches the most. However, if i'm on the run and trying to drive and look for fire i'll grab the closest thing that sparks.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have, on occasion, used the coal on a burning stick from a campfire. Surprisingly, it worked very well!


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Matches or vector Thunderbird soft flame. Improvisation at its best with the campfire coal.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I see Nimrod pipe lighters on fleabay all the time. Thunderbird also makes a soft flame pipe lighter insert if you already have a zippo case to spare.


I have not tested this but I have heard you can send your Zippo with a standard insert back to Zippo and request a pipe insert. They will send you a new pipe insert, and from what I hear, your original insert too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

JustTroItIn said:


> I have not tested this but I have heard you can send your Zippo with a standard insert back to Zippo and request a pipe insert. They will send you a new pipe insert, and from what I hear, your original insert too.


I think I read that here. The Thunderbird insert is a butane soft flame conversion @ about twelve bucks.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

JustTroItIn said:


> I have not tested this but I have heard you can send your Zippo with a standard insert back to Zippo and request a pipe insert. They will send you a new pipe insert, and from what I hear, your original insert too.


They will.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

JustTroItIn said:


> I have not tested this but I have heard you can send your Zippo with a standard insert back to Zippo and request a pipe insert. They will send you a new pipe insert, and from what I hear, your original insert too.


Yep. They will.

Also, Zippo has a lifetime guarantee on all their lighters, ever. I picked up a Brass Zippo that had WW2 battles scratched into the case. It was in POOR condition and the hinge was broken. I got it for 2$ at a yard sale. I sent it to Zippo, asking that they NOT replace it, or polish it, just please repair the hinge and square-up the walls again. I also asked for a pipe chimney for it. They did all I asked for no charge.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

How often do Zippos need to be refilled? I had one a while ago but it seemed to leak or dry out every few days.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My Zippo's tend to last about four days on a fill.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> My Zippo's tend to last about four days on a fill.


Between 18 and 27 holes, depending on wind and how many bowls I smoke. Mine runs dry in 4 or 5 days, even if I don't use it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Between 18 and 27 holes, depending on wind and how many bowls I smoke. Mine runs dry in 4 or 5 days, even if I don't use it.


Holes of golf is an interesting way to measure how long a lighter lasts... kinda like how Neal Young said that Santa Fe is two joints north of Albuquerque...hehe.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Between 18 and 27 holes, depending on wind and how many bowls I smoke. Mine runs dry in 4 or 5 days, even if I don't use it.


So this begs the question, is there an advantage to the Zippo over the refillable butane lighter?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> So this begs the question, is there an advantage to the Zippo over the refillable butane lighter?


You mean beyond the fact that Zippos are inherently cool?


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> You mean beyond the fact that Zippos are inherently cool?


say no more


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I really have no reference, usually I use what ever is handy. Lately that has been Djeep lighters, I can pick them up pretty cheap, they last longer than a bic, seem to be more reliable and have a better flame. 

I do use a Zippo both with and without the pipe chimney, there is just something about the weight and the solid click the lid makes when opened. I do want to pick up a IM corona though, cant decide between the Double Corona or the smaller Roller Pipe lighter it will be serving double duty for both cigars and pipes. 

To make your Zippo last longer between fills store it in a small zip top bag and/or coat the sides of the insert with a thin layer of petroleum jelly/Vaseline before inserting back into the case, it helps keep the fuel evaporation to a minimum.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> So this begs the question, is there an advantage to the Zippo over the refillable butane lighter?


The reason I use one on the course is primarily because of the wind, the Zippo being far superior to a BIC in even a slight breeze.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

My Zippo. I got it the day after I graduated from Marine Corps Boot Camp, in 1977. I am the only owner its ever had. Still going strong. Zippo installed the pipe insert for free in 1980, when I quit cigarettes and went to a pipe exclusively. Another great American company.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I had the Air Force version, once upon a time, but have no idea whatever happened to it. The older the Zippo, the better. :lol:

BTW, it's a wizard cigar lighter in the wind with that pipe insert! :tu


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome. I have the Coast Guard version lying around somewhere. Only difference is, I bought it before shipping out for basic so I had to leave it at home and get when back on leave. Bought one for my brother too, since he was also in.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

My dad was in the Coast Guard during WW-II. He was a waist gunner on a PBY Catalina (Rescue 7). They bombed German submarines in the Gulf of Mexico.

_Semper Paratus!_



Fid said:


> Awesome. I have the Coast Guard version lying around somewhere. Only difference is, I bought it before shipping out for basic so I had to leave it at home and get when back on leave. Bought one for my brother too, since he was also in.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Gigmaster said:


> My dad was in the Coast Guard during WW-II. He was a waist gunner on a PBY Catalina (Rescue 7). They bombed German submarines in the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> _Semper Paratus!_


Always Ready! I hope he got a few.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

They dropped depth charges on several (_it's hard for an aircraft to know whether they sank a U-Boat, or not...._), and got into several shooting matches with a few on the surface. Most were later sank by surface units after the aircraft reported their positions. The aircraft got holed several times through the bottom.

I still remember how mad he got when I told him I joined the Marines. I was in the Middle East, and Grenada. I took a round through the leg outside of Pearl's Airport.

No matter what happens, my Zippo is always there.

_Semper Ignis_



Fid said:


> Always Ready! I hope he got a few.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Stonedog said:


> How often do Zippos need to be refilled? I had one a while ago but it seemed to leak or dry out every few days.


It really depends on your usage. If I use it for maybe 1-2 bowls a day, I can get a good week out of it. I have two zippos and kind of just rotate them.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. Motoyoshi said:


> It really depends on your usage. If I use it for maybe 1-2 bowls a day, I can get a good week out of it. I have two zippos and kind of just rotate them.


I'm lucky if I get 5 days out of mine.

I have heard that if you replace the cotton pads with something more dense and absorbent that you can actually get a good couple weeks out of them. I have never done it, but it is something I have been thinking about tinkering with. :hmm:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> _Semper Ignis_


I really like this. :tu


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I'm lucky if I get 5 days out of mine.
> 
> I have heard that if you replace the cotton pads with something more dense and absorbent that you can actually get a good couple weeks out of them. I have never done it, but it is something I have been thinking about tinkering with. :hmm:


I don't know if it's a placebo affect or if it actually works, BUT I picked this tip up from a fellow Brother of the Leaf.

After you fill the zippo, you spread a think layer of vaseline/petrolium Jelly around the insert (where that boweled area is) and then when you put it back in the casing, it helps seal in the fumes so that they don't leak out as much. I find (think) it helps.


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

I'll take a Brizard Retro 1 any day!

--Wag--


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Branzig said:


> Hmmm these seem pretty cool, and cheap replacement for my busted Imco. Something to check out. Where did you get yours?


Ebay, random ghetto gas stations, Big Lots (aka pic n save), online wholesalers. Quite durable as you can wash them in soap and water if the slide starts to stick from dirty dirty pockets over time. Refillable. The larger or super ones are better imho.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Zippo pipe lighter for me. I have three now.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Thirston said:


> Ebay, random ghetto gas stations, Big Lots (aka pic n save), online wholesalers. Quite durable as you can wash them in soap and water if the slide starts to stick from dirty dirty pockets over time. Refillable. The larger or super ones are better imho.


Hmmm, I will definitely be on the look out for these! I want one! :lol:


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Corona Old Boy for me. Perfect indoor pipe lighter.


----------



## SuperStalin (Mar 20, 2014)

Anything electric. Will never, ever buy flint lighters. They never light for me.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

SuperStalin said:


> Anything electric. Will never, ever buy flint lighters. They never light for me.


Try spinning the wheel the other way! :laugh:


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thoughts on Zippo lighters​*
*Zippo* was the same fine company when I first encountered them in 1965 as you all describe today. An American institution.



Branzig said:


> I have heard that if you replace the cotton pads with something more dense and absorbent that you can actually get a good couple weeks out of them. I have never done it, but it is something I have been thinking about tinkering with. :hmm:


I've seen people use flannel or cotton but whatever you use, make certain that all the fluid is absorbed and none sloshing or leaking (read below).

_Do NOT try this at home!_
In 1977 a customer came into the store showing me that he had immersed a Zippo's wick in a balloon filled with fuel. As he put the balloon into the fuel reservoir I began (softly at first and then got louder), "Do NOT light that!". Fortunately I had anticipated that the stream of fluid running down his forearm presented a problem and already had my new denim coat in hand as he ignited the Zippo and himself.
He actually threatened to sue and I had to get a new coat.

I believe that every military service person should receive a Zippo as basic equipment for so many good reasons. I'd consider my tax dollars well spent to do so.

In 1968 I drew _Secret Santa_ to the prettiest girl in my high school. I picked a brass plated, slim Zippo for her (she smoked) but my boss explained that Zippos are manly and, in a rare act of kindness, he charged me the same $10 (way over the Secret Santa budget) for a $95 *Ronson* _piezo_ (early model) that hadn't sold. She was unimpressed with the Ronson and when I finally got to date her as a senior, she said that she'd have preferred the Zippo!

Whatever lights your pipe the way you like is what you should use (although I cringe at the though of torch lighters), but I only use paper matches with pipes, and I only smoke outside (my porch or deck). The pros and cons:

*Pros:*

Coolest burning flame source (than even wood matches).
High degree of control in lighting (gets anywhere you need to light).
Heads don't fall off in the bowl (as with wood matches).
Drawing the flame prevents match from burning quickly (I get plenty of time to light with each match).
Does the least damage to tobacco so there's no residual burnt (incinerated) taste to smoke through.
Inexpensive.
Doesn't ding the bowl.
Little or no charring (burning) of the briar.

*Cons:*

You have a small piece of garbage after every light.
Hard (for some) to keep lit outside.
May not reach very deep bowls.
Not as cool as a Zippo.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> [*]Little or no charring (burning) of the briar.


Is this a real problem for some people? Other than that first cob I had, I've never burned a bowl with any source of flame. Unless you've got some weird shape, like a horn, or use a torch, I don't understand how people actually burn their pipes. I'm a major league klutz; if such a thing was at all difficult to avoid, I'm sure I'd do it. I dunno; maybe I've finally discovered my natural talent...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I just use a Xikar single jet lighter.


----------

